# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  В Японии создают роботов, читающих мысли

## SDA

Токийское деловое издание Nikkei сегодня сообщает, что в Японии полным ходом идут разработки роботов и электронных устройств, способных получать команды через мозговые импульсы людей. Разработчики подобных решений говорят, что роботы, "читающие мысли" людей могут появиться примерно лет через 10, к этому сроку технология приема и обработки мозговых импульсов должна дойти до коммерчески приемлемого уровня.

Nikkei пишет, что подобные устройства сейчас кажутся фантастикой, тем не менее в Японии уже есть масса наработок из области машинных интерфейсов, взаимодействующих напрямую с головным мозгом. В основе данных разработок лежит технология работы с волнами головного мозга через сеть датчиков, расположенных на голове человека.

При помощи такого оригинального интерфейса "человек-машина" можно было бы управлять телевизорами, мобильными телефонами, компьютерами и массой бытовых приборов. При помощи такой технологии пользователь будущего, к примеру, может набрать SMS-сообщение, просто подумав о нем.

Сейчас разработки подобных проектов ведутся не только в недрах компаний, но и на правительственном уровне. Nikkei пишет, что финансирование систем чтения мозговых импульсов заложено в бюджете страны на 2011 финансовый год, начавшийся 1 апреля.

Среди других приложений новой системы можно назвать спутниковую навигацию, когда водителю будет достаточно просто подумать о еде, чтобы навигатор отыскал ближайший ресторан. Кондиционеры также могут научиться без слов понимать, насколько человеку комфортно в комнате и не стоит ли сделать температуру более прохладной.

Однако наиболее востребованной эта технология окажется в среде инвалидов, которые лишены возможности двигаться, заключает Nikkei. Здесь планируется создать семейство роботов-помощников, которые будут ухаживать за людьми. Соответствующие разработки уже ведут компании Toyota, Honda и Hitachi. 

http://www.cybersecurity.ru/it/95132.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Так, миелофон уже на подходе. Надо осторожнее ходить за кефиром.

----------


## hitman_007

.. финансирование систем чтения мозговых импульсов заложено в бюджете страны на 2011 финансовый год, начавшийся 1 апреля.
Ну это как бэ и понятно :Smiley:

----------


## strat

Будущее ближе чем кажется

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Эдак японцев занесло ... все это будет работать и ничего фантастического там нет (правда не так радужно, как описано), но есть ряд моментов:
1. при желании можно читать мысли человека. Но при этом есть два условия:
- эти самые мысли должны быть  :Smiley:  и причем не просто мысли - а четко организованные мысли, мысленно облеченные опаратором в слова. А это трудно - человеку свойственно мыслить образами, а некий некий абстрактный образ считать невозможно ... т.е. чтобы чудо навигатор нашел ближайшую харчевню, пользователь должен не абстрактно думать о еде, как это и делает нормальный человек, в сосредоточиться и вполне конкретно мысленно декламировать "хочу есть. хочу есть. хочу есть"  :Smiley: 
- на человека необходимо налепить несколько датчиков (я пробовал создать такой аппарат год назад и это прошло успешно - но для реализации нужно минимум 6 медицинских элетродов-липучек, а это штука одноразовая, и отдирать ее больно  :Smiley:  ). Плюс качественные  АЦП с хорошими шумодавами - по одному на канал, компьютер для регистрации всего, причем естественно с гальванической развязкой от регистора... Я в своем опыте проверил, что это в принципе можно (когда впервые узнал - не поверил), успешные и куда более качественные и функциональные реализации есть в разных НИИ за границей, но все это громоздко и коряво. Именно поэтому "миелофоны" пока не продают на каждом углу  :Smiley: 

2. Можно плюнуть на мысли в чистом виде и фиксировать реакции. Например, хочет человек включить свет - должен послать сигнал к какой-то мышце на черепушке. Далее остается соорудить шлем с электродами, напялить его жертве на голову, подключить к все тем-же АЦП (только тут они уже могут быть попроще) и готово дело. Оператор проходит тренировку - и после тренировки учится управлять этой штукой и готово - как только у него возникает мысль "свет", тут-же условный рефлекс - импульс на мышцу - АЦП - WiFi или либо спец-передачик "команд умного дома", соответствующий приемник и испольнительные механизмы - и готово, свет в сортире зажигается силой мысли  :Smiley:  Только вот незадача: 
- необходима тренировка для выработки рефлексов, посылающих нужные импульсы. Плюс шлем на голове для их регистрации и блок обработки в рюкзаке  :Smiley:  (и плюс конечно испольнительные механизмы по всему дому). Это при том, что куда проще нажать кнопку на том-же пульте кондиционера или щелкнуть выключателем света
- импульсы могут порождаться сами собой, например если оператор чихнет  :Smiley:  Или он задремет с шлемом на голове и ему приснится сон ... или если с оператором произойдет что-то внезапное, например на него свалится с ближайшаго шкафа кошка, с выпущенными для аварийной посадки когтями  :Smiley: 

3. можно плюнуть на тренировки и мысленные команды - и просто регистрировать активность мозга, например т.н. "ритмы ЭЭГ" - альфа, бета и прочие волны. Это еще проще, можно обойтись 2-4 датчиками, и в общем понять такие вещи, как например раздражен ли оператор, или он к примеру расслаблен, или над чем-то усиленно думает. Это все неточно - но возможно, и зная это системы "умного дома" могут подстраивать окружение под состояние человека и влиять на него. Есть например опыты в области автомобилестроения - регистрировать раздражение водителя и реагировать на него успокаивающей подсветкой салона, мягкой музыкой и т.п. и наоборот, видя, что он впадает в сонное состояние автоматом жать на тормоза или как минимум громко включать бодрый марш. Однако это опять датчики, шлемы, провода ...

Указанные проблемы в конечном итоге могут перевесить все плюсы - вот если бы удалось читать если не мысли, то хотя-бы ритмы мозга на расстоянии в несколько метров, все бы могло измениться. В случае инвалида все иначе, тут волей неволей человек с удовльствием наденет что угодно и будет тренироваться в работс с ним неделями, дабы скомпенсировать какие-то проблемы, например паралич

----------


## toxa77

> При помощи такой технологии пользователь будущего, к примеру, может набрать SMS-сообщение, просто подумав о нем.
> http://www.cybersecurity.ru/it/95132.html


Здесь они скорее всего погарячились. :Cheesy: 
Думаю речь идет мозговых импульсах которые вызывают какие-либо эмоции, а не мысли. А конкретные слова-мысли уловить врятли получится.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Здесь они скорее всего погарячились.
> Думаю речь идет мозговых импульсах которые вызывают какие-либо эмоции, а не мысли. А конкретные слова-мысли уловить врятли получится.


Конкретные слова-мысли можно писать, это уже далеко не фантастика (см. выше что я писал). Другое дело в том, что сейчас куда проще набрать SMS руками, чем облепить башку датчиками и использовать аппарат размером с шкаф для расшифровки записанного ...

----------


## Юльча

> 1. при желании можно читать мысли человека. Но при этом есть два условия:
> - эти самые мысли должны быть  и причем не просто мысли - а четко организованные мысли, мысленно облеченные опаратором в слова. А это трудно - человеку свойственно мыслить образами, а некий некий абстрактный образ считать невозможно ... т.е. чтобы чудо навигатор нашел ближайшую харчевню, пользователь должен не абстрактно думать о еде, как это и делает нормальный человек, в сосредоточиться и вполне конкретно мысленно декламировать "хочу есть. хочу есть. хочу есть"


на мой взгляд четко думать командой, абстрагируясь от всего другого -  несложно.. и научиться может любой.. вот разве что эмоциональный фон будет иногда отличаться, с ним справиться сложнее  :Smiley: 

у меня подобный навык развился с появлением собаки.. 
при воспитании собаки, точнее при произнесении команды, все внимание уделяешь собаке, не отвлекаясь сам и не отвлекая собаку на посторонние раздражители.. 
собака чутко улавливает насколько четко/серьезно произносишь команду и малейшая неуверенность в голосе может повлиять на скорость и точность ее выполнения 
имха, тут выглядит так само, но саму команду вслух произносить и не надо.. достаточно произнести ее мысленно..

не?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> - на человека необходимо налепить несколько датчиков (я пробовал создать такой аппарат год назад и это прошло успешно - но для реализации нужно минимум 6 медицинских элетродов-липучек, а это штука одноразовая, и отдирать ее больно  ). Плюс качественные АЦП с хорошими шумодавами - по одному на канал, компьютер для регистрации всего, причем естественно с гальванической развязкой от регистора... Я в своем опыте проверил, что это в принципе можно (когда впервые узнал - не поверил), успешные и куда более качественные и функциональные реализации есть в разных НИИ за границей, но все это громоздко и коряво. Именно поэтому "миелофоны" пока не продают на каждом углу


а если засунуть электрод в мозг?   :Cheesy: 

насмотрелась фантастики :-[

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а если засунуть электрод в мозг? 
> 
> насмотрелась фантастики :-[


Это запросто - даже есть такие электроды. Нестотаток только в желающих пожертововать своим мозгом ради науки  :Smiley:

----------


## strat

а как бы хорошо чтение мыслей помогло с переводом и общением на разных языках...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> на мой взгляд четко думать командой, абстрагируясь от всего другого - несложно..


На самом деле это не так. Пример из практики - обвешанный элетродами оператор сконцентрирован на некоей мысли, которую он думает. Например - мысленно диктует "у п-о-п-а б-ы-л-а с-о-б-а-к-а". Компьютер эту "мысль" читает, все хорошо. Или ситуация проще - компьютер просто регистрирует реакцию мозга по его ритмам (что намного проще) или фиксирует сигналы, которые идут к неким мышцам и оператор обучен реагировать неким сигналом на некий разражитель, оператору при этом что-то показывается - например некие данные, и фиксируется реакция. И тут краем глаза оператор замечает, что мимо пролетает кошка. Мозг оператора является многозадачной системой, и потому тут-же констатирует, что судя по растопыренным лапам она идет на посадку, немедленно и непроизвольно начинается рассчет траектории кошки, мозг (оператора естественно, не кошки) оценивает ожидаемое место приземления, оказывается что она "до посадочной полосы не дотянет", а в зоне предполагаемой "аварийной посадки" находится некое весьма ценное оборудование стоимостью в несколько килобаксов, как следствие происходит оценка возможного ущерба (для кошки и для оборудования) ... про то, какую какофонию фиксируют в этот момент датчики я думаю можно не уточнять  :Smiley:  Аналогично и в реальной жизни - оператора нельзя изолировать от внешних факторов.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> а как бы хорошо чтение мыслей помогло с переводом и общением на разных языках...


именно для этого один зарубежный НИИ ставит довольно успешные опыты. Т.е. оператор думает на одном языке, а компьютер делает синхронный перевод и озвучивает на другом. Но собственно далее проблема упирается не столько в чтение мысли, сколько в то, что системы перевода пока переводят весьма похабно, равно как системы распознания речи крайне несовершенны (более или менее качественно распознание взможно при отстутсвии шумов и помех, после длительно тренировки на голос дитктора ... которму нельзя есть мороженное, пить прохладительные напитки и курить - так как это влияет на голост и качество распознания)

----------


## VV2006

Да сложно это всё... Мозг - своего рода супербиокомпьютер, и если не будет детекта нужного процесса, мы получим примерно такой же результат, как при компьютерном переводе без учёта контекста, типа: начните ботинок вашего водителя...

----------


## antanta

*Зайцев Олег*,  


> Я в своем опыте проверил, что это в принципе можно


 жесть %) . Я к тому, что "как на все времени хватает?"
 А по теме: выдернуть мысль из потока сложно. Если не ставить цель читать чужие мысли "по требованию", то задача упрощается. Когда человек мысленно проговаривает текст, его можно "снять" с мышц. Возможно, скоро научимся и "из мозга снимать", или как-то еще дистанционно. Речь ведь изначально была о командах?
 Параноикам пора учиться думать "совсем молча", не общаться с воображаемым собеседником. 
 PS. Очень интересно исследовать свои собственные зайчатки сознания... Как мысль осознается, z-z-z-z... Если удастся поймать рождение мысли, проследить ее существование и не уснуть при этом, просьба писАть в личку, давно хотел пообщаться с Буддой или типа  того.

----------


## Kaaz

мда, я теперь все больше начинаю верить в то, что когда то нас эти роботы и сами захватят)

----------


## Sweetness

и будем мы им приносить по утрам кофе в постель!)))

----------


## a.alona

мысли читать этого даже ни в одной из частей терминатора не было.

----------


## Riise

И вот на днях я уже читал, что подобная идея была реализована именно как механизм общения людей посредством компьютера и мысли. Сложного ничего не понимает, но да/нет и необходимость чего-то компьютером читается

----------


## Louis

Ну "Читает мысли" - это преувеличение. Сканируется активность мозга в разных зонах и по задействованным областям можно приблизительно понять о чем думает человек, но это не то же самое, что показывают в фантастических фильмах)

----------

